# Tips on grooming?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When I went to a groomer I would say "just trim around the feet and ears, and trim under the tail for sanitary reasons - do not cut anything else".

For the future, I would really recommend saving up for your own grooming tools and doing it yourself. It can be fun.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

I am a groomer and I can't stand when people bring in their goldens and ask to have all that beautiful hair shaved off! I, like cubbysan, like the natural look way better. I would ask for exactly what she said as well. If you are meaning you would like length off his featherings or rear then you could ask for a light trim but tell them scissor only as any type of blade or comb attachment takes too much off in my opinion. Golden is hair is much too beautiful to take much if any at all off!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'm also a groomer and echo what the others have said! There are many groomers who WILL shave your golden if you even mention the words "haircut" or "trim" or "Golden haircut", etc. I would be VERY specific with what you want if you want any trimming done. Say things like "I'd like about 1 inch trimmed off of the feathering on the tail" or I'd like only the hair around the feet and ears trimmed up", etc. I once had a person say they wanted their Golden cut like a show dog. Well, being a Golden person, I know show dogs don't get actual haircuts, so I did feet and ears and that's it. If the groomer doesn't know goldens, a request like that would probably have ended up being shaved or trimmed with an attachment comb all over.


----------

